# What makes crab meat taste sweet?



## jellly (Jan 3, 2005)

I was pondering this completely random question yesterday and still don't have a good answer.

I know meat has small amounts of sugar that cause the caramelization when you brown it, but is that it?


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Jellly,

Good Question.

Maybe there are answers out there but this is what I know and have come to understand from a fish monger , Mary :

"There are many reasons for why a crabs meat taste sweet. Mostly it's due to the waters it's caught in. But it can also be due to whether or not it's ready to molt, has already molted but the meat hasn't yet developed in the new shell, how it's processed, and whether there is crab fat in with the meat or if it's been washed and is very white. Also what they eat is of importance as well."

Hope this helps,

Petals.


----------



## jellly (Jan 3, 2005)

Thanks, Petals.

When I look up nutrition information on crab meat, there are no carbs and no sugar, so any sensation of sweetness is just---what, an "illusion"?  Now I am wondering what other things in food give the sensation of sweetness (besides artificial sweeteners) that are not actual sugars.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

amino acids


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Yes, I agree with you cheflayne,

http://www.ajinomoto.com/amino/eng/food.html

Lobster : saturated fat 1%

carbohydrate 0 %

But look at the amino chart and mineral charts, amazing. http://skipthepie.org/finfish-and-shellfish-products/crustaceans-lobster-northern-raw/

Petals.


----------



## jellly (Jan 3, 2005)

Oh, you guys are so awesome.  Thank you!  I love learning new things like that.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Alaline  a specific amino acid  glycerine is also on the sweet side and is added to many foods it also makes food go down throat smoother and therefore more satisfying to your palate it is common in ice cream as an additive.. Some aminos however are not sweet.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Just so much to learn and discover, amazing.


----------

